# Bug grub/gel with mealworms



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Can you use or is it beneficial to use commercial bug food and gels with mealworms? (including the beetles)


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

lizmel said:


> Can you use or is it beneficial to use commercial bug food and gels with mealworms? (including the beetles)


no different to the nutrients the crickets use up eating it. cricket feed, gut load feed and the usual greens an so on that i use for the crickets, i give to my mealworms, locust etc too for the benefit of my toads and cham :2thumb:


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

What about the gel? I know they need some moisture but not sure how to provide it as mealworms can't climp into milk caps can they?


----------



## Mr Grey (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to use the gel but now I just use grated carrot,parsnip and butternut squash for all my livefood. They get enough water intake from them.
I find that the mealies dont really eat the bug grub and it goes smelly after a while.


----------

